# Remis Roof Light



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Hello folks,
while hubby has a stiff drink to recover from the shock of the price of a replacement dome - not the whole caboodle just dome £420- I thought I would ask if any of you have used another make of roof light as a replacement.

Ours is 400 x 400 with fly screen and concertina type blind.

*Goes to pour hubby another drink - poor soul*

Sandy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Have a look here.. plenty to choose from £39.95

Roof Lights

Jim


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

ScotJimland said:


> Have a look here.. plenty to choose from £39.95
> 
> Roof Lights
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim will check it out!


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Castaway, That price you have been given is way over the top even for a complete 900 x 600 tilt & slide Remis skylight. Someone is trying to rip you off, Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at this one on ebay http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/REMIS-ROOFLIG...5101387QQihZ003QQcategoryZ76066QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## castaway (May 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, we suspected the price was over the top, but we have been finding that if you have what is considered a expensive motor home you are expected to be rich enough to pay through the nose for replacement parts - not true in our case as we sold our house to afford our one and definitely do not have a bottomless pocket - in fact if you will excuse me am off to search for mythical 'pocket' to see if we can afford a head lamp bulb!!!

We are planning on taking a trip to Rainbow Conversions which is one of the other names of the people selling the roof light on eBay., so hopefully we can come up with something reasonable.

Thank you again

Sandy


----------

